# Alkenet soap



## Obsidian (Dec 15, 2014)

Been experimenting with alkenet root, this is my latest experiment made with infused OO. Roughly 50% of my total OO amount was infused.

This is the OO with the infused oil added, notice that its dark enough you can't see the spatula.






Mixed into the hard oils, it not as opaque but still bright





Color change after adding the lye, it was quite dark


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 15, 2014)

Separated and added TD to lighten it some. Didn't get pictures of this step. Finished soap in mold





Ended up being a bit bluer then I wanted, might have used too much. Wish I would have keep more without TD. You can see three colors here. Mostly the medium shade but towards the top you can see a lighter spot, thats the colors I used for the drop swirl. The dark bits on top is the batter with no TD.





Cut pics will come tomorrow, its still really soft.


----------



## Luckyone80 (Dec 15, 2014)

Oh how wonderful looking!


----------



## lenarenee (Dec 15, 2014)

What a transformation! Thanks for sharing that Obsidian; I haven't experimented with alkanet yet. Can't wait for the cut pictures.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 15, 2014)

Its amazing what lye does to some colors. I really wish the original candy apple red would stay true, its so danged pretty.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 16, 2014)

Wow, love that color! I have never gotten blue shades with alkanet but I'd love to know how to plan that. You mentioned 50% of your oils were infused, but what was the actual infusion rate  (i.e. how much alkanet in how much oil)?  And do any of your oils discolor the batter?


----------



## xraygrl (Dec 16, 2014)

Very pretty soap! I don't know why it never occurred to me to use TD with alkanet. So glad you posted this! 

 I have not used alkanet in a long time, maybe I should pull mine out. I have a lavender fo I've been meaning to soap. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2014)

CaraBou said:


> Wow, love that color! I have never gotten blue shades with alkanet but I'd love to know how to plan that. You mentioned 50% of your oils were infused, but what was the actual infusion rate  (i.e. how much alkanet in how much oil)?  And do any of your oils discolor the batter?



I was really surprised buy the blue, I'm hoping it will change back to purple but I doubt it.
Only 50% of my olive oil was infused, not the total oil amount. I'm really bad about colorant amounts, I don't weight or measure, just kinda eyeball it so I don't know exactly how much ended up in my soap.

I used about 1.5 tsp of alkenet in a cup of oil, let it infuse for a couple weeks. I shook it up once in awhile and kept it in a warm room. The powder settles at the bottom so I didn't bother straining it, just poured it carefully so the powder didn't get disturbed.

I have a jar of indigo infusing too, its a nice deep blue. Almost scared to use it but I might try a small batch today, if I do, I'll be more precise on the amount used.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 16, 2014)

Obsidian said:


> Its amazing what lye does to some colors. I really wish the original candy apple red would stay true, its so danged pretty.



When I saw that red I was hoping the same thing.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok, I was not expecting what I found inside. Makes me wonder if I got partial gel and that made it more purple. Going to try CPOP today with alkenet and indigo. Will report back on how it goes.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 16, 2014)

That looks really interesting.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2014)

Yes it does. I can't decide if its really cool or if its hideous. Might not look so bad if it wasn't full of air bubbles and crumbly.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 16, 2014)

I vote cool. I like it.


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## hud (Dec 16, 2014)

Forget about air bubbles and everything else, just think about how beautiful it looks. I like it.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Dec 16, 2014)

That is Cool! You got multiple colors from a herb. Nobody is going to be looking at the air bubbles except you!


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 17, 2014)

Great effect with the three shades and concentric circles.  If I hadn't sent the alkanet I might have wondered if it was a different source than mine.  I have never infused oils with alkanet, but instead either mixed it into my fragrance or to a small amount of oil before adding to bulk of oils.  I also think I've always gelled my alkanet soaps.  

Looking forward to your indigo/alkanet cpop batch too.  I still haven't posted pics of my indigo soap but I was pretty happy with it.  It made kind of a neat tone of blue, I thought.  Definitely on the gray side but certainly still distinguishable as blue.  I'm nervous about using it though, and hope it doesn't stain a cloth or tub.


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Dec 17, 2014)

Wow, that's amazing!    I love it!


----------



## Jstar (Dec 17, 2014)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 17, 2014)

Seems the weirdness is still happening. Checked the soap this morning and it slowing turning purple all over, its like the color in the center is spreading outward. I'll post pics in a coupe days to show the change.


----------



## AMyers (Dec 20, 2014)

OK, it's official.  I need to try alkanet.  Thanks a lot.    Awesome soap!  I can't wait to see pics once the color has "settled"!


----------



## Obsidian (Dec 20, 2014)

Here are the after pictures. The bar on the left has been washed with, it smoothed out the color even more.







Photo bomb by cyanide the skink


----------

